# 25 Rabbits in Need - Roseville, CA



## pcrabbits (Jan 4, 2009)

Leaps & Bounds Rabbit Rescue, Inc has been called in to assist one of the local animal control agencies with one of their cases involving 25 rabbits. This is an overpopulation issue where the resident needs to reduce his numbers by 25. As of yet, they have not been seized. We are trying to get involved early enough so they don't end up in the county shelter where they are at risk of quickly being euthanized. Brambley Hedge has graciously stepped up to help us with 5 of the buns. We are in the process of arranging transportation through Bunderground. Are there other groups out there that would be willing to also take some of them in? 

Kim DeWoody
President
Leaps & Bounds Rabbit Rescue, Inc
http://leapsandboundsrabbitrescue.cfsites.org/


----------



## werecatrising (Jan 4, 2009)

Any imfo om the buns? Breeds? Are they neutered?


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 4, 2009)

Brambley Hedge here in AZ? I am in Prescott (2 hours from Phoenix) and can serve somehow as a very temporary foster. I didn't want to take any more in, but if need be, then I can on a short term basis. I have fostered for BHRR before, with an elderly rabbit that I rescued..then we later found out he was originally adopted from BHRR.


----------



## pcrabbits (Jan 5, 2009)

UPDATE: 18 of the rabbits were seized this morning. They are all medium sized mutts. Very easy to handle.


----------



## pcrabbits (Jan 5, 2009)

The best thing to do would be to contact Brambley Hedge and let them know your availability to foster.


----------



## werecatrising (Jan 5, 2009)

That is so sad. Do you know which shelter they are at?


----------



## pcrabbits (Jan 5, 2009)

They are in the Placer County Animal Control shelter.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 5, 2009)

You've got a nice website! :great:~ applauses for helping,

SillyQ: the person wasn't spaying/neutering their buns and they just overpopulated? 

Amy, that'd be cool if you had the space/time to foster one bun. Bravo for even considering that extra "time allotment" for a needy bun.

Sending encouragement that they can be cared for / and adopted to good homes.


----------



## pcrabbits (Jan 5, 2009)

No, no spay/neuter. There is a trailer park in the area that has a lot of feral domestics running around. The residents of the trailer park all voted to let the rabbits stay instead of taking care of the issue. This gentleman thought he was doing a good thing by bringing a couple of them home.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 5, 2009)

The Placer shelter in Auburn? I live in Auburn and volunteer at Second Chance Bunnies. I go to the rescue on Tuesday and will have to talk to the owners to make sure they know. Though we are pretty full as it is. I'm guessing they already know or will know soon though since the placer shelter always contacts them and that's where they get most of their rescue buns from.

Poor bunnies...


----------

